#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Doing Things Legally >  >  Magic Mushrooms Legality Status

## Cheriwalsh7

Hi,

Are magic mushrooms and other psychedelic drugs legal in Thailand and other Asian countries? I've done some research about it, mostly in European countries magic mushrooms are banned, while magic truffles are not.. wondering why?? because they just have the same effects...

----------


## fred flintstone

Are you posting behind a vpn ?

----------


## Cheriwalsh7

No, I'm not.. Why?

----------


## Pragmatic

> Are magic mushrooms and other psychedelic drugs legal in Thailand


 And the answer is.....


> Thailand
> Psilocybe Cubensis, or "Psilocybin" or "Psilocin"-containing plants "including all parts e.g. flower, stem, spore." are illegal to possess or sell in Thailand, as of October 1988.


 https://www.shroomery.org/forums/sho...Number/4169245

----------


## fred flintstone

> No, I'm not.. Why?


because....





> Thailand
> Psilocybe Cubensis, or "Psilocybin" or "Psilocin"-containing plants "including all parts e.g. flower, stem, spore." are illegal to possess or sell in Thailand, as of October 1988.

----------


## Cheriwalsh7

Thanks "Pragmatic" whatever your name is.. Thanks for sharing the link and for the answer, very helpful. Much appreciated!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pragmatic

^
Not a problem.

----------


## bobo746



----------


## Chico

They still grow here, just go out and find.

----------


## Cheriwalsh7

Nice psychedelic photo!!!

----------


## Cheriwalsh7

> They still grow here, just go out and find.


Okay, thanks for the reply.  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

Here's a little guide to some of the places that they were popular at.

https://www.jonesaroundtheworld.com/...ooms-thailand/

Back in the late 80's when I first travelled here, the beach resorts in the south were thriving with Mushroom omelettes soup and tea. as was numerous other drugs and openly sold in the cafes/restaurants.

here are the names of some of the species you can find here.

P. cyanescens 
P. semilanceata 
P. pelliculosa 
P. stuntzii 
G. luteofolius 
Pan. cinctulus

----------


## Cujo

Is it Bali where they have the mushroom omelettes?

----------


## Chico

Most probably, wouldn't even try to buy them in Asia now, too many traps being set up to catch people.

----------


## Scottish Gary

Anywhere you have backpackers you will find magic mushrooms getting openly sold. Usually in the forms of shakes to drink or on pizzas.  Im not sure if they are illegal but nobody seems to bother if they are not

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Is it Bali where they have the mushroom omelettes?


 They have them on most of the Thai islands as well

----------


## Pragmatic

> Most probably, wouldn't even try to buy them in Asia now, too many traps being set up to catch people.


Getting bad around here at the big markets where they even set up stings for people buying duty free cigarettes.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Originally Posted by Chico
> 
> Most probably, wouldn't even try to buy them in Asia now, too many traps being set up to catch people.
> 
> 
> Getting bad around here at the big markets where they even set up stings for people buying duty free cigarettes.


 In places like Ko Phangan they are on the menu in restaurants. The cops want to bust anyone with opium, hash,  pills and powder. They dont care about mushrooms.

----------


## Chico

Bet they'd want you if you want to find them.

----------


## sabang

Magic mushrooms, weed, kratong, prostitution and other intoxicants are strictly illegal in the Kingdom of Thailand. Alcohol is grudgingly permitted, but if you post a picture of yourself on Youtube displaying alcoholic imbibements, you may be subjected to legal action and a jail sentence (TRUE!).

However, in the Full moon parties in the Gulf of Thailand, such rules may be relaxed in return for a voluntary contribution to the Police officers benevolence and welfare fund. And boy, don't they earn it.

----------


## TuskegeeBen

> Anywhere you have backpackers you will find magic mushrooms getting openly sold.


As usual. There's always *one* (loose-lipped) *Joker* on the forum, eh?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille

Finally...Scottish Gary's posts have a context.

----------


## bnice2me

I never saw the interest in Magic mushrooms. I tried it once in my life in Canada and had the worst trip ever. I thought my teeth were falling out.. and I said never again will I try it. Drugs are a serious offence not just in Thailand, but China and Korea among other Asian countries. 
I posted a thread in the pub about the legalization of marijuana upcoming in Canada next year. It is something how most of Asia is so against drugs, but certain states in the US and all of Canada are thinking of legalizing it. 
Mushrooms is considered a hard drug though, that may be the difference.

----------


## Scottish Gary

> Finally...Scottish Gary's posts have a context.


 I apologise sir but I refuse to get into a debate about the context of my posts with a bonifide spunk bubble.   Have a nice day

----------


## Chico

Just add Gay to your post and it sums the gay pox ridden rat to a T.

----------


## Cheriwalsh7

> Here's a little guide to some of the places that they were popular at.
> 
> https://www.jonesaroundtheworld.com/...ooms-thailand/
> 
> Back in the late 80's when I first travelled here, the beach resorts in the south were thriving with Mushroom omelettes soup and tea. as was numerous other drugs and openly sold in the cafes/restaurants.
> 
> here are the names of some of the species you can find here.
> 
> P. cyanescens 
> ...



Thanks for this.. would be a great help.. Appreciated!

----------


## Cheriwalsh7

> Most probably, wouldn't even try to buy them in Asia now, too many traps being set up to catch people.


I made some research, and you're right.. magic mushrooms are illegal in Asia now. it's a sad truth!

----------

